

Aam Aadmi Party's open letter to Congress Chairperson Sonia Gandhi [pdf] - jalan
http://www.aamaadmiparty.org/sites/default/files/Letter%20to%20Sonia%20Gandhi.pdf

======
tn13
Why do we care about Indian politics on HN ?

